# Do Women Talk More Than Men?



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

A "self-proclaimed feminist" psychiatrist has finally thrown in the towel and admitted her fellow females do indeed talk more than men, The Daily Mirror reports.
Dr Luan Brizendine of the University of California, who's published her shock findings in _The Female Brain_, says the average woman works her way through 20,000 words per day, compared with just 7,000 for the average bloke. She says "women devote more brain cells to talking than men", and cites fundamental differences between male and female brains as the cause.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/28/female_chat_addiction/


----------



## Honey (Jul 11, 2014)

in a word YES! layful:
S!


----------



## Fern (Jul 11, 2014)

My husband could blow that theory out the door.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2014)

Fern said:


> My husband could blow that theory out the door.



lol ... I've got a son-in-law that can out talk any female..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree that women tend to talk more than men, some can yak so much even my eyes glaze over, lol.  I have to say I'm not a big talker on the phone or in person, if I have to say something I say it and no senseless chatter.  So my husband gets a break ...but, I can talk at times where he thinks it's inappropriate, like when he's into a particular football game. :tv:


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes...


----------



## Falcon (Jul 11, 2014)

At a gathering, a couple decides to leave.  They stand up, put on their coats and start to leave.

The women began to say goodbye to each other and the stopwatch starts.  Minutes go by, then more

minutes, then MORE minutes go by.

 Meanwhile, the husbands have already said good bye and are now sitting under a potted palm in the lobby trying desperately to stay awake.

Now the wives are already getting their 2nd wind and a new head of steam to keep the good byes

coming.  Some folks wonder if they should call the paramedics because the husbands are beginning to

appear comatose.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree that women tend to talk more than men, some can yak so much even my eyes glaze over, lol.  I have to say I'm not a big talker on the phone or in person, if I have to say something I say it and no senseless chatter.  So my husband gets a break ...but, I can talk at times where he thinks it's inappropriate, like when he's into a particular football game. :tv:



Thanks for that Frankie Ford number!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2014)

Talking more doesn't have to be a bad thing! 

 I was curious as to the men-women ratio for air traffic controllers, and found this link:
http://melschregardus.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/women-in-air-traffic-control/


----------



## kcvet (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2014)

He da man! :lol:


----------



## zuzu (Jul 11, 2014)

Haha FalconDV8..you've made your point.  Have to admit you are right! zuzu


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2014)

A talkative woman is one who talks as much as a man.
When my husband is in full swing it is impossible to get a word in edgewise.
When I do get a chance to say something I seldom get a second sentence out before he takes over again.

If women talk more than men it must be because they are in women's company more than they are in men's.
Women like to talk to each other.


----------



## Justme (Jul 12, 2014)

I can talk for the universe!


----------



## bulgyone (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes!...yes!...yes!!...


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

I rarely have time to draw breath between words! I think I'm wearing my mouth out and my vocal chords with over use!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

Honey said:


> I rarely have time to draw breath between words! I think I'm wearing my mouth out and my vocal chords with over use!



I've heard from people who talk for a living, that when you are talking, you are not breathing, and when you do not pause for a breath, over a period of time it can be exhausting. Newscasters, weathermen, teachers, preachers etc, have to learn to take a breath once in a while.  Sounded like good advice at the time...and I told them so...when they quit talking.


----------



## Honey (Jul 12, 2014)

I used to talk for a living and seemingly I can't break the habit!


----------

